
Splunk competitor Logz.io open sources two log analytics tools - logsubimtor
http://www.computerweekly.com/blog/Open-Source-Insider/Splunk-competitor-Logzio-open-sources-two-log-analytics-tools
======
blacksmith_tb
Hasn't Sawmill[1] been OS since 1997? Or is the Logz.io package different,
with the same name?

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawmill_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawmill_\(software\))

~~~
logsubimtor
Yes, it's different

